# Identify a Single Post?



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2001)

Kaith, how can I create a URL that leads to a particular post within a long thread? In some of the FMA threads I've wanted to reference say one post that's 2/3 of the way down the fifth page of the thread (at 15 posts per page). Can I create a URL that goes straight to that post?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2001)

Its tricky...

Try this:

How-To link to a specific post within a thread.

Example:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=2820#post2820

Syntax:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=POSTID#postPOSTID

Finding POSTID:
hover mouse over EDIT or QUOTE while viewing a message.  Rightclick and select "COPY SHORTCUT" if using IE.

In your new message do a PASTE (for your reference, delete it later)

note the number listed as POSTID.  Place that number in the above listed template in place of the 2 POSTID tags.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2001)

Hmmmm...
http://www.martialtalk.com/editpost.php?s=&action=editpost&postid=4158

This is what I pasted. So:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4158#post4158


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4158#post4158 *



Brought me to my post that follows yours, not to yours as expected, but maybe it's because the thread is so short. Thanks Kaith--I'll experiment.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2002)

Why in a URL like:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=5748#post5748

does it show both postid and post number:
showthread.php?s=&postid=5748#post5748

After all, they're the same! Also, why do such URLs take me _beneath_ a post rather than actually to t?


----------

